# culture Qs of lowii/haynaldianum



## philoserenus (Apr 15, 2008)

hey guys,

looking at the flower, they look very similar indeed, but at the same time here are some obvious differences.

genetic wise, they are also very similar, so am i safe to assume that they both grow similarly? all i tend to find on the net is 'easy to grow'... but that doesnt really say much...

i've checked through the threads on lowii and haynaldianum but they dun say much about cultures either...

do they require anything special like a very cold chill before initiation of spikes, or extra calcium?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 15, 2008)

While they are similar, haynaldianum does very well with less light than lowii. I grow mine away from direct sun, but where it will still be fairly bright....in front of the barbata types.....although it can do well in barbata level light. lowii needs more light...not as strong as for philipinense, but certainly more than haynaldianum. I'd also say that while both are reasonably fast growers and easy bloomers, haynaldianum beats lowii in ease of bloom, and certainly hardiness. Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't grown haynaldianum for comparison, but as far as lowii goes I'd say its one of the easiest of multiflorals to grow and bloom. They don't need a ton of light, but they do grow faster and bloom easier if they can get Catt levels of it. Pretty tolerant of a wide range of temps and potting mixes. Actually lowii has a very wide geographic range, so either its tolerant of a wide range of conditions, or there are lots of individual strains with varying but narrower requirements. They tend to be big plants if space is an issue.They generally bloom in spring without special cues. I use large limestone chips and oyster shell with mine, but many other folks do not, and do just as well. The species is found up in trees (no limestone available) and on limestone hills in the same locals, so it's not picky with regard to substrate.

The only thing I think is tricky with this species is when the buds start opening up to have the humidity up high so the petals won't "hound dog".


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks that is a lot of help ^^

and rick, regarding the droopy ears u refer to, i grow in a home, on a bench close to the windowsill. would grouping the plants together help, even though the spike would be soaring above them all?

and does the droopy ears also be applicable to haynaldianum? anyone know?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Nick, 
Eric and Rick's comments are compare well with my experience. I would also add that both the Philippines and Malayasia are very tropical, in habitat they would never experience temperatures below 55 F (13 C). Toronto is cool enough you should not have to worry about chilling your plants. Your normal seasonal changes will be enough, even indoors.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2008)

philoserenus said:


> thanks that is a lot of help ^^
> 
> and rick, regarding the droopy ears u refer to, i grow in a home, on a bench close to the windowsill. would grouping the plants together help, even though the spike would be soaring above them all?
> 
> and does the droopy ears also be applicable to haynaldianum? anyone know?



Can't say about haynaldianum. I think that species is restricted to Philipinnes were there are more variable climates than in Malaysia/ Borneo. Between that and its generally a bit smaller flower than lowii it may be easier to support it in dryer windowsill conditions.

You may consider adding a humidifier and tenting during blooming. My GH wasn't established for the first couple of years I bloomed my lowii, and I would bring it indoors from the GH if I anticipated cold during blooming. In all cases (even surrounded by other plants) the flowers that matured in the GH were fine, while the ones that opened in the house were floppy. My indoor humidity is only about 30% during the cold months.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

I did not know haynaildianum had smaller blooms, I thought they were big in photos...

I have one of each. My haynaildianum appears to grow faster, though really not much difference. However there are too many variables involved. My lowii is in CHC while haynaildianum in bark. (Plus my haynaildianum has larger leafspan)
...Maybe I need to change my lowii into bark since haynaildianum seems to be doing better


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 17, 2008)

they guys, thank you all for all ur information, it was really helpful ^^ always nice for ppl to chime in and share their experiences, i great appreciate it =)

and leo, thanks for the chilling advice on the temperature drops ^^

another orchid show coming in my area this weekend, haha. i have a bad feeling i'm gonna be buying something, haha!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> I did not know haynaildianum had smaller blooms, I thought they were big in photos...
> 
> I have one of each. My haynaildianum appears to grow faster, though really not much difference. However there are too many variables involved. My lowii is in CHC while haynaildianum in bark. (Plus my haynaildianum has larger leafspan)
> ...Maybe I need to change my lowii into bark since haynaildianum seems to be doing better



Small lowii flowers overlap with average to large haynaldianum flowers at the shows I seen them together. But a big lowii (16+ cm) is getting to be the norm and really clobbers the average haynaldianum. Before switching your lowii to bark I would try more light and heat.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 17, 2008)

I have found that both haynaldianum and lowii dislike CHC...lowii even more so than haynaldianum. Eric


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I have found that both haynaldianum and lowii dislike CHC...lowii even more so than haynaldianum. Eric



My mother lowii has been in CHC for over 5 years (repotted 2 or 3 times).oke:oke:

I have limestone (driveway grade) gravel in the bottom. The rest of the mix is charcoal and sponge rock with a dash of oyster shell.


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 17, 2008)

would using hydroton without reservoir work well? instead of bark mixes?
b/c in leca, they will essentially never need to be repotted until it destroys the pot, haha... hydroton without reservoir surprisingly works wonder for my phals and most of my other orchids

wat do u guys consider blooming size plants? 20", 30" leaf spans?


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2008)

I've seen lowiis blooming on single growths less than 20 in. But I don't think they hit their stride until they get 3 or so growths over 24 in. All the haynaldianums I've seen are smaller.

I've seen lowiis potted up in almost everything from sphagnum and bark to semi hydro. It may be clone specific. If you have adequate growth now I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 18, 2008)

about 24" each blade of leaf, eh? and one on each side making an average span of 50" talk about the footprint of the plant it takes up, haha. 

are lowii and haynaldianum both compact growers or ones that send long rhizomes and climbs??


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2008)

philoserenus said:


> about 24" each blade of leaf, eh? and one on each side making an average span of 50" talk about the footprint of the plant it takes up, haha.
> 
> are lowii and haynaldianum both compact growers or ones that send long rhizomes and climbs??




You did say leaf span didn't youoke:oke: (24" foot print).

They do not send out runners or climb, but since the leaves are kind of big and floppy most people don't really consider them compact either. "Compact" is usually considered petite in all ways.


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 18, 2008)

haha when i meant footprint, i was referring to the floor space it takes up, haha. like a building's footprint.

but ya i get wat u are saying, thanks =)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 18, 2008)

Mature haynaldianums are smaller than mature lowii's....however I have found that seedling lowii's will bloom at about 12" spread....Eric


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Mature haynaldianums are smaller than mature lowii's....however I have found that seedling lowii's will bloom at about 12" spread....Eric



I've seen a few of these early blooming lowii's too. The flower count and size is usually not impressive, but they do get better as they mature.


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 19, 2008)

hmm icic. well there's on orchid show on sat (today in a few more hours) so i guess i'll see if i can pick on up there =) i guess it'll be a haynaldianum or lowii, which ever i see i guess


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2008)

Not sure why (or maybe its just bias on my part), but it seems like there is a much bigger effort being expended on lowii breeding and line improvement than for haynaldianum. Everyone seems to be chasing after the next monster lowii, but I have yet to run into anyone trying to produce a bigger/brighter haynaldianum. The two have been hybridized (which I think is a mistake) and you get something that looks pretty much like a big haynaldianum with muddy color.


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 19, 2008)

surprisingly at the show today, i've come across a lot of very beautiful displays of haynaldianums and only one lowii. 

i bought one lowii from clouds, haha, and the one he had on display was very cute ^^ should probably bloom by itz next natural bloom season.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2008)

philoserenus said:


> surprisingly at the show today, i've come across a lot of very beautiful displays of haynaldianums and only one lowii.
> 
> i bought one lowii from clouds, haha, and the one he had on display was very cute ^^ should probably bloom by itz next natural bloom season.



Did you take pics? I'd like to see some variation in haynaldianum.:wink:


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 20, 2008)

unfortunately i didnt actually get the chance to take a lot of pictures... tehre were a lot of people and lets just say when my minds starts to get sucked into the show-mode, i kind of forget to use the camera a lot, sry. but i do have one pic of the haynaldianum. if my friend posts her pics up and she has them, i'll post them up for ya ^^

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7548 thats the tread the link of my pics are on


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 21, 2008)

Something I forgot to mention earlier....if you keep haynaldianum under cooler conditions when its in spike, the flowers will have much more intense coloration. Take care, Eric


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks. i actually ended up getting a lowii instead of a haynaldianum. i told myself i'd get either or depending which on i came across ^^ itz a seeding that should bloom hopefully by itz next blooming season. im hoping for the winter


----------

